# [Wet Thumb Forum]-25 gallon work in progress.



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Well my tank is starting to fill in a bit. About halfway there! Still trying to get fertilizers down.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

really beautiful I also like a lot of this way 

is that a filter or a pomp to the right?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

well, what can i say that is 1/2 of an extremely beautiful planted tank


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

> Originally posted by Rek:
> really beautiful I also like a lot of this way
> 
> is that a filter or a pomp to the right?


Its a filter for my co2. I'm gonna get rid of it today though and run my co2 line right into my canister filter.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

What are you planning to do on the right side? Just let the grass fill it in? Just curious. Awesome set up though. Looks great..wish mine would start to look like that LOL. 

Riley


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i agree with riley, it would look awesome if you let the grass fill in the right side.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not sure what I'm gonna do yet. Anyway so I tried running my co2 line directly into the intake of my canister filter and it didn't work out. So now I'm stuck with the lower side of co2 in my tank and BBA on my older E.Tenellus plants. I'm really getting tired with messing around with this co2. It's impossible to get perfect.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

why don't you build a diy co2 reactor for your filter intake hose?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

> Originally posted by russell:
> why don't you build a diy co2 reactor for your filter intake hose?


Link please?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/co2reactor.htm

here is an easy looking one. there are tons of different designs for them, but basically they all connect to the hose, then run the water and co2 through some type of media to mix it.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Based on the look of the tank at this point, I really think a right triangle set up would be nice. The tenellus(?)can fill in the front, while the Rotala or green-looking(?)plant can fill in the remaining right portion of the tank. But just use one and leave the other intact. You could easily hide the equipments if you put in the rest of plants in the open corner. Just my 50 cents.....


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

and jayjay, it looks like your fertilizers are going good right now. only algae i see in green spot, and it's not that bad. you should just scrub it off and see if it comes back or not.

once you get the rest of the tank filled with plants, it shouldn't be a problem any more. just remember, if you add more plants, you will have to adjust your fertilizers.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Not bad, i'd replace what ever that foreground plant is with dwarf hairgrass.


----------

